# Sick baby goat



## Rescuechick76 (Sep 13, 2016)

My baby boy has pneumonia. The vet said its not unusual for goats to get it. Does this mean it's something he'll always have issues with? He's only 4 months old. And I think he's had it awhile...because his only symptoms are coughing. He was a bottle baby and he'd drink way to fast and then cough. But he's been off the bottle a long time and is still coughing. Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## Alexz7272 (Sep 13, 2016)

I cannot offer any help but curious to see what others say. I lost two lambs to pneumonia. I'll keep my fongers crossed for you!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 13, 2016)

I guess I am the queen of pneumonia in goats. No, this does not mean he will always have problems. And yes, he could have inhaled his milk and got what they call "mechanical" pneumonia, or it could just be something he picked up. Baby goats have a hard time with extreme temp. fluctuations so if you have hot days and cold nights that can be rough on them and set them up for pneumonia. I now vaccinate my herd once a year for pneumonia, it has made a big difference.

Is he on an antibiotic?  If not, why not? My favorite drug for pneumonia is Oxcytetracycline, it is usually Duramycin, Noramycin, or Boimycin. Also Banamine, it will help with the lung remodling as well as fever; we always give Banamine with pneumonia. If Oxcy doesn't work then Nuflor, but honestly mine have always responded to the Oxcy.

I had a baby with a cleft palate this year and I treated her for pneumonia three times before she finally just passed, they are known to have heart problems too so I knew her time here was short.


----------



## Rescuechick76 (Sep 13, 2016)

babsbag said:


> I guess I am the queen of pneumonia in goats. No, this does not mean he will always have problems. And yes, he could have inhaled his milk and got what they call "mechanical" pneumonia, or it could just be something he picked up. Baby goats have a hard time with extreme temp. fluctuations so if you have hot days and cold nights that can be rough on them and set them up for pneumonia. I now vaccinate my herd once a year for pneumonia, it has made a big difference.
> 
> Is he on an antibiotic?  If not, why not? My favorite drug for pneumonia is Oxcytetracycline, it is usually Duramycin, Noramycin, or Boimycin. Also Banamine, it will help with the lung remodling as well as fever; we always give Banamine with pneumonia. If Oxcy doesn't work then Nuflor, but honestly mine have always responded to the Oxcy.
> 
> I had a baby with a cleft palate this year and I treated her for pneumonia three times before she finally just passed, they are known to have heart problems too so I knew her time here was short.


Yes, he gave him nuflor. To be given every two days total of 3 injections. Gave the first tonight. Hubby is NOT a good restrainer, some was on my boys coat so he obviously didn't get it all. He didn't mention him having any heart issues. He doesn't have a fever nor any nasal discharge or sneezing. But he's not very playful. Sure hoping these meds work...still have to neuter him. Even though he was supposedly banded
My poor boy. Thanks for sharing your info!


----------



## babsbag (Sep 13, 2016)

The heart condition is not from pneumonia, hope I didn't scare you. I meant that it is something that may accompany a goat with a cleft palate. 

How did you know he was sick? Just his behavior? I always tell people "know you goats" because sometimes their behavior is all we have to go on.  Hope he gets better for you.


----------



## Rescuechick76 (Sep 13, 2016)

babsbag said:


> The heart condition is not from pneumonia, hope I didn't scare you. I meant that it is something that may accompany a goat with a cleft palate.
> 
> How did you know he was sick? Just his behavior? I always tell people "know you goats" because sometimes their behavior is all we have to go on.  Hope he gets better for you.


Ya, pretty much his behavior...and obviously the coughing. But like I said he's done it from the beginning. But when it didn't stop, and he's just not as playful as I think he should be, I figured I better have him checked out. They are my first goats, so I've been reading everything I get my hands on


----------



## babsbag (Sep 13, 2016)

Well good job catching this, you are well on your way to be a great goat mommy.


----------



## Southern by choice (Sep 13, 2016)

Bacterial Pneumonia can cause heart issues.
Heart defects can make a goat more susceptible to pneumonia as well.

If the heart sounds good then that is great.

Some goat kids that have had a difficult delivery, lots of fluid in lungs etc can cause that cough issue and often as they age and mature they outgrow it. However they may be more prone to coughing episodes at different times of year. 

Dust can aggravate this as well. 

Do not castrate him til he is well. The added stress can really cause a setback.

Probiotics are a real must.  Definitely keep those on hand.

@babsbag  has had great success with the vaccine.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Sep 14, 2016)

@babsbag, did you give the vaccine to your goats while they were still coughing or did you put them on antibiotics first or did you wait till they were not coughing?


----------

